# Breeders in the Pacific Northwest?



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I did a search, but I only uncovered a half deleted thread about it. I was wondering if anyone could recommend breeders to me within 500 miles of the Seattle area. Preferably LH. This would mostly be companion dog but we'd be putting him/her through full training up to search and rescue. 

So does anyone have any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just in case you haven't considered the ready-made dog route: Washington German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Emoore's link is where I would go first. I was afraid of getting a rescue because I was worried about one that had been mistreated. I've since met 3 absolutely wonderful GSD's since I got my pup and realize I was wrong. 

That said, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND my breeder. He was the 11th one I contacted, and the ONLY one I had a second, (then 3rd, then 4th, etc) conversation with. My pup is AWESOME. 

German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs for sale

Nick Lungu, Iguardinternational. The above link does work. And he and I are both in Spokane. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would not recommend someone that bred for an off standard coat. I would recommend someone that bred for temperment and health as primary considerations. A long coat may show up in a breeding but the goal would be temperment and health primarily and to the standard in other issues.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you talking about my breeder? Because he most definitely doesn't breed for a long coat. He had two show up in my pup's litter, including my pup, but I got a discount for that --his breeding stock is all Sch 2's and 3's. His major concern IS temperament and health, first and foremost.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oop. I didn't pick up on the LH thing. Anyway, he does have one or two show up occasionally like mine. I didn't want one but he reminded me that what I wanted above all was temperament. And of course, he was right. I've been able to dremmel his nails, groom, handle, dry him off, without nary a fuss and he doesn't bat an eye at his shots. The vets are impressed. So are his trainers who see lots of GSD's


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> I would not recommend someone that bred for an off standard coat. I would recommend someone that bred for temperment and health as primary considerations. A long coat may show up in a breeding but the goal would be temperment and health primarily and to the standard in other issues.


Oh, I couldn't agree more. I just meant one that happened to have LH German Shepherds is all. It's all about the temperament. I didn't mean a breeder who bred for long haired.



RocketDog said:


> Emoore's link is where I would go first. I was afraid of getting a rescue because I was worried about one that had been mistreated. I've since met 3 absolutely wonderful GSD's since I got my pup and realize I was wrong.
> 
> That said, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND my breeder. He was the 11th one I contacted, and the ONLY one I had a second, (then 3rd, then 4th, etc) conversation with. My pup is AWESOME.
> 
> ...


Definitely. I'm not looking into adoption right now though I am always open to it, just not for a first dog. That breeder looks amazing, I threw him an email. Did you have any trouble with aggression towards other animals?




RocketDog said:


> Oop. I didn't pick up on the LH thing. Anyway, he does have one or two show up occasionally like mine. I didn't want one but he reminded me that what I wanted above all was temperament. And of course, he was right. I've been able to dremmel his nails, groom, handle, dry him off, without nary a fuss and he doesn't bat an eye at his shots. The vets are impressed. So are his trainers who see lots of GSD's


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely not. His male, Uno (not the father of mine) was incredible. My son even wore the sleeve and he got the be the "bad guy" with him. The dog was awesome. We also saw another bitch with her 3-4 week old pups, and she let us handle them (after we washed and hand sanitized) with no problem. There were two cats roaming around too. 

Rocket seriously has been cautious, respectful and very friendly around every dog he's met. Of course, I'm careful in who he gets to meet, but we're on our third obedience class, and the trainers (in business since 1996 with classes 5 days a week) have seen A LOT of dogs. They really like him and have commented to me after class what a great temperament he has. 

The breeder grew up initially in the Ukraine with GSD's as actual working herding dogs. He's quite renowned in Spokane also for training. Really nice family--3 kids, and the pups are amazingly socialized. Plus, he knows which is a good fit for who. You can tell him Rocket's owner referred you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would contact:

Vom HausReid - German Shepherd Dogs That Want To Be Friend, Companion, and Protector

I don't know if any of his current breeding dogs produce long coats or not. He has been breeding for a LONG time. I bought a puppy from him in 1979!

There is a board member that has an adult male from this breeder. Her board name is Rei and her dogs name is Trent, you might want to send her a private message if she doesn't see this thread. There is another board member that is getting a puppy from Ray shortly. I think the litter was born the end of September so that puppy isnt old enough to "go home" yet.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Contact me about I Guard International privately. I have more information about them.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> I would contact:
> 
> Vom HausReid - German Shepherd Dogs That Want To Be Friend, Companion, and Protector
> 
> ...


I hope they see this thread! I'd definitely like to heat their feedback.  I sent this breeder an email with questions as well. I want to be as cautious and thorough as possible since this is my first puppy that I'm owning instead of dog-sitting. 



RocketDog said:


> Absolutely not. His male, Uno (not the father of mine) was incredible. My son even wore the sleeve and he got the be the "bad guy" with him. The dog was awesome. We also saw another bitch with her 3-4 week old pups, and she let us handle them (after we washed and hand sanitized) with no problem. There were two cats roaming around too.
> 
> Rocket seriously has been cautious, respectful and very friendly around every dog he's met. Of course, I'm careful in who he gets to meet, but we're on our third obedience class, and the trainers (in business since 1996 with classes 5 days a week) have seen A LOT of dogs. They really like him and have commented to me after class what a great temperament he has.
> 
> The breeder grew up initially in the Ukraine with GSD's as actual working herding dogs. He's quite renowned in Spokane also for training. Really nice family--3 kids, and the pups are amazingly socialized. Plus, he knows which is a good fit for who. You can tell him Rocket's owner referred you.


That's a great bit of info, thanks!



VonKromeHaus said:


> Contact me about I Guard International privately. I have more information about them.


Alright I'll hear you out.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope more people respond. If anyone has a dog from the suggested breeders I'd like to hear their input. I also have some other questions/concerns. 

This is my first pup, but not my first time having experience with dogs. I used to dog-sit for family and friends, sometimes taking care of a dog for as much as a month at a time (not really that long of course). I know what kind of work they require and luckily a dog fits right into my schedule. I've wanted a german shepherd my whole life, ever since I saw one as a kid. 

There is some trouble though. I always worry about being discriminated against based on my housing. This is partially because whenever I tell people I want a dog/plan to buy one, they always feel the need to say "are you sure you want a big dog in a town house". I live a very active lifestyle, spending 2-4 hours a day out and about (from walking into town to hiking the mountain I live on. I live on the border of a state forest with 600 acres of dog friendly trails). My fiance goes running for 45 minutes every day. Exercising the dog? Not a problem.

I work from home and during the winter I usually pick up a part time job for some extra holiday cash. Outside of that I have infinite time to spend with a dog. There's a dog friendly park a mile's walk from my house as well. But because we live in a town house, I'm afraid a breeder might reject me. Does anyone have any experience with that? 

When we bought our home we bought it because it was in an area where it was very easy to be active, go outside, go hiking, spend a day at the park. It didn't have a back yard, but we were willing to make the sacrifice. We have 1500 sq feet (open plan) so space is a non-issue. I'm hoping the unforeseen sacrifice for that isn't me getting rejected for a dog when I love animals so much.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

To properly do Search and Rescue it is going to work out best to have a very solid working line dog prospect with the right drives. The apporach to get a dog then get into SAR unless you are already on a team is not a good idea. (And I KNOW folks from King County Search Dogs can help you get the dog of your dreams for this purpose). 

So I think if you want a pet get a pet. If you want to do SAR get down all the foundations with a team and trust them to help you find a dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I checked out their website, and must say GORGEOUS DOGS!! heck if they were in my 'backyard' so to speak, I'd definately be checking them out!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I rented and lived on the first floor of a house when I first got my male GSD, it was under 500 square feet and living there was my ex, 2 cats, 1 GSD and myself. 

We made it work. 

I currently live in a 750 square foot house with 3 cats, 2 GSDs and myself and suddenly now it's too small! :laugh:

But we make it work.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I believe Stark and Zefras "mom" lives in an apartment. (Stark and Zefra are GSDs). {I can't remember her forum name.}


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My current Reid dog is a standard coat, my last one was a long coat. I have been very happy with both dogs.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Reid has some very nice dogs, at least the ones that I've encountered and I've only ever heard good things about him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> I believe Stark and Zefras "mom" lives in an apartment. (Stark and Zefra are GSDs). {I can't remember her forum name.}


Yup, we live in the middle of the city, in a 2 bedroom highrise apartment building. 

We train in schutzhund (and do agility/herding for fun).

We make it work because we want too. They have off leash play everyday and go for hikes a few times per week and also play with doggy friends a few times per week. 

If you want it to work, it will work.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Seattle is very dog friendly. I love walking around Green Lake for socializing and manners. In my experience, rescues are more likely to insist on yards while breeders can be less rigid. I live in north Seattle and have a decent yard--for the city-- and have a park right down the street. I walk Havs 3 times a day. We attend class at least once a week..there are lots of great trainers and facilities in the area.

I'm afraid I don't have any local breeder rec.s. (Havs is an east coast boy) but I've seen a lot of nice shepherds around. We've taken lots of classes in the Seattle area and you can p.m. me if youre interested.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Seattle is very dog friendly. I love walking around Green Lake for socializing and manners. In my experience, rescues are more likely to insist on yards while breeders can be less rigid. I live in north Seattle and have a decent yard--for the city-- and have a park right down the street. I walk Havs 3 times a day. We attend class at least once a week..there are lots of great trainers and facilities in the area.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any local breeder rec.s. (Havs is an east coast boy) but I've seen a lot of nice shepherds around. We've taken lots of classes in the Seattle area and you can p.m. me if youre interested.


I've already gotten rejected by *two* shelters for this. I mentioned briefly in my other thread that I wasn't interested in a shelter. The reason for that is partially because, even if I _was_, they'd most likely reject me for not having a yard. It's upsetting but it's what they have to do to get a good home for the dogs.

It's nice to see another local! I'm in the east side suburbs so I'm not too close to the city. It's a lot more rural where I live.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a strange requirement. Not only a yard, but a fenced yard.
How do they deal with this in big cities? An apartment dog can have a great life with the right person.

I like having a fenced yard a lot but it can be abused just a crates can. How many dogs spend their entire life in the yard barking at everything?

Honestly only my last three dogs were raised in a home having a fence and the only dog I ever "lost" for any time was a little terrier but he actually climbed onto and jumped off the roof of a detached garage.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

So has anybody heard of Schafferhund in Rice, WA? I'm considering them after a friend recommended them. I'm just double checking. Their dogs are absolutely beautiful and are apparently well tempered (with a medium drive). I'm not sure if anyone can vouch for that though.



jocoyn said:


> It is a strange requirement. Not only a yard, but a fenced yard.
> How do they deal with this in big cities? An apartment dog can have a great life with the right person.
> 
> I like having a fenced yard a lot but it can be abused just a crates can. How many dogs spend their entire life in the yard barking at everything?
> ...


I agree with everything you said. A yard is only a convenience, not a requirement. If people want to make it work they will make it work by going to parks and stuff.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Could anyone recommend anything from the western lines, so I could see a difference?  I seem to have a lot of eastern GSDs...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> I've already gotten rejected by *two* shelters for this. I mentioned briefly in my other thread that I wasn't interested in a shelter. The reason for that is partially because, even if I _was_, they'd most likely reject me for not having a yard. It's upsetting but it's what they have to do to get a good home for the dogs.
> 
> It's nice to see another local! I'm in the east side suburbs so I'm not too close to the city. It's a lot more rural where I live.


If a person has a good plan for pottying the dog, we don't insist on fenced yards, except for home owners. Home owners should have a fence if they bought a house. 
We adopt to condo and apartment dwellers all the time.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread might be helpful:

List of Breeders in Pacific NW


----------

